# Hairy Situation



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would ask the groomer to shave him down - less risky than trying to remove knots with scissors and much less uncomfortable for him. Accept that he will probably come back looking somewhat bare - it will at least make it much easier to keep his coat knot free in future!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, let the groomer do it. As a groomer, I've had clients hack out the tangles, and leave bald spots, when I could have worked under them and left their hair a bit longer. 
Tips appreciated and chocolate


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

I let Gracie get pretty shaggy over the winter. I tried to keep up with brushing. Finally got her cut this week. She actually loves going to the groomer, but I did go the extra tip route. Before and after:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is beginning to look very like Gracie, although it is only a month or so since she was done. As I clip her myself I try to stay on top of brushing, then reward her with a special walk and myself with chocolate AND wine!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, the winter coat mess... Pippin is a right case at the moment, particularly legs and tail :afraid:

I've just done her body so she's down fairly short, couldn't get the #5 blade through her thick coat so had to use a #10 with comb and it's now patchy. And hubby and I spent an hour or so trying to sort her tail out (she hates it being done). Problem is it curls over her body so gets rubbed on her fur, then she wags it a lot whilst sitting so the other side gets rubbed on the floor! Sheesh! And don't get me started on the bottom of her back legs that she sits on ...

I really should have shortened her again before the cold weather set in, but I didn't, now she's over-long... and scruffy... and knotty...

Ahhhh chocolate!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I get it! LOL  both of my babies are sooooooooo hairy right now ?

But I have to groom them myself. Which I'm considering doing today, which means about 7 hours of the day, back pain, tons of sweat and sneezes coz their hair gets inside my nose and my eyes hehehe (but I love them so it's ok) 

I might not have to shave them all the way down to bare, they haven't been matting much anymore, thank goodness!! their adult coat has come in and it's way way easier to care for. 

Hopefully I'll be able to leave some length on them, but it's the same thing here.... It's been cold, so I haven't given their summer haircut yet... But there are no severe mats or anything like that, I kept doing Maintanance trimming and shaving around ears etc, throughout the whole winter. They just look like a mess, but they feel fine!! Haha ! ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Is it my phone? Or does the picture look really blurry? Let me try again if y'all don't mind...


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Another 6" of snow out there today. How am I ever going to feel ok getting him groomed?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

The knotted coat is not functioning properly to keep him warm anyway, So I would get him groomed. You can always place a shirt or sweater or even jacket when he goes outside. i lived in Alaska for 4 years with my toy poodle and I find poodles aren't as wussy as people are led to believe. The only time they had issues was if it got to -10f or colder and then she needed booties.. thats with shaved feet.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh trust me, he's a wussy. My previous guys LOVED the snow. My delicate apricot, not so much!!!! But damn he's pretty! (If I do say so myself.)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll call her this week!


_Can we go back on the couch now?_


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Awww, that little snowy muzzle. That should be a Hallmark card


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't feel bad now!!! 

Last summer when I was in NY for over 4 weeks - Luce was not brushed at all!! I tried and tried when i got back! I wanted to groom her myself with the help of a neighbor who used to be a groomer. The clipper (Wahl Bravura) wouldn't go through the matts they were so bad. 

To the groomer we went!!!! He did a great job and will continue to use him for the "real" clips and I'll do the little maintenance stuff for now.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pics?????


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep its the season for mud, muck and mats! 
We're doing lots of spring haircuts here too, but there are a few holding on to their winter hair ... just in case winter comes back for one more blast .


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Don't feel like a bad Poodle mommy. It use to take me an hour a day to brush through Matisse's long hair. It would get a tangle the minute he moved one muscle. And by the next day, lots of tangles and starts of mats. I finally retired him from showing (due to some other reasons) and cut his hair short. His body is very short...so short it can not curl. And all he has that's long are his ears, his head top knot and around his ankles. Maurice, I have always kept short. It's just easier to maintain, more comfortable for them, less misery brushing out ouchie tangles and you can always put a coat on them if you think they're cold. I'd definitely advise against doing any cutting with scissors. When they're badly matted it's hard to tell the beginning of the mat and the end of the skin and you can cut them. Just let a groomer shave it all down. It will be okay. And I'd recommend keeping the coat pretty short or be prepared to spend a lot of time every single day brushing, combing right down to the skin, every square inch until the comb can go through everywhere. I still go over my dogs every day pretty much...maybe occasionally missing one day. But still...every square inch. It's just that it goes sooooooo much quicker with shorter hair.


----------

